# Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K



## MrQship (Jan 1, 2010)

This question is NOT what brand of oil to use. 
I just bought 97 2.0 GTI with 130K on it. Should I change to a sythetic oil or not. The car is going from mostly local trips to 100 miles/day.
I am inclined to change to synthetic, but am getting comflicting opinions. Whats yours?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (MrQship)*

regular and use OEm filter and your good


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (MrQship)*

Synthetic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (MrQship)*

Did you ask the previous owner what he used?
Synthetic is a better lubricant, however it is also thinner and some older seals may begin to leak the synthetic oil.
I would try a blend at first and then go full synthetic and only return to conventional oil if leaks appear.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (Old Rabbit Dr.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Rabbit Dr.* »_Did you ask the previous owner what he used?
Synthetic is a better lubricant, however *it is also thinner *and some older seals may begin to leak the synthetic oil.
I would try a blend at first and then go full synthetic and only return to conventional oil if leaks appear.


----------



## MrQship (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (gehr)*

The previous owner used regular oil. I was told once someone goes to synthetic, they cannot go back. Using a blend initially sounds good. If I stay with regular oil. I will be doing an oil change per month.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (MrQship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrQship* »_The previous owner used regular oil. *I was told once someone goes to synthetic, they cannot go back.* Using a blend initially sounds good. If I stay with regular oil. I will be doing an oil change per month.

Miss Information is a busy little b!tch!
If you switch, why would you go back anyway?!
*edit* I use Mobil 1 but they all say the same info as far as the myths go, the myths are stupid regarding synthetics.

http://www.texlube.com/oilmyths.htm
http://www.oilsandlube.com/myths.htm
http://www.askpatty.com/page.p...Myths/


_Modified by gehr at 4:18 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (MrQship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrQship* »_The previous owner used regular oil. I was told once someone goes to synthetic, they cannot go back. Using a blend initially sounds good. If I stay with regular oil. I will be doing an oil change per month.


In this case- stay with conventional. 
IMO, switching to syn, then going back to dino is like... buying an ipod, then going back to a walkman.


----------



## MrQship (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (rickjaguar)*

Thank-you all for the links and your comments. I have learned enough to make an educated decision to change to fully synthetic. Now I just need to get a good filter.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (MrQship)*

Mann, Hengst, Bosch, Mahle

I don't touch anything else.


----------



## jnesbitt (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (gehr)*

I was told the same thing..and to stay with conventional oil. I jumped to full syth..as I have the same dailey drive. Syth is the better oil I do burn some but I feel better about running the better oil...







and I dont have to change it all the time..so the costs equal out the same in the end..


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Regular oil vs. Synthetic in a car with 130K (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Mann, Hengst, Bosch, Mahle

I don't touch anything else.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

